# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Moment Smartwatch, Momentum Labs LLC, Athens, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Momentum Labs LLC

"Moment Smartwatch: world's first wrap around smart watch" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Moment Smartwatch 

Published on Jun 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Moment Smartwatch Intro 

Published on Jun 14, 2014

----------

